# Red Oak's I took down this morning



## Whitty21 (Aug 27, 2015)

Took these beauty red oak's down this morning for a client. I would have loved to leave them but he wants to move the hydro (electicity for you americans) over to widen the road.

For those of you who feel Ontario has no big trees, The one measured 40" at knee level and the other 46". Big enough for this guy.

I fell them with my trusty old Husky 61 with an 18" bar, hard on the saw I know, but my big saw is currently out of action.

I managed to talk myself into getting the logs for free, $200 for delivery for 4 20 foot logs and 2 15 foot logs

Next week I will be at the neighbors running them through the mill.

Enjoy

Whitty


----------



## Pud (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice looking logs .. Must be slow on hear today suprised you havent been grilled for the farmer back cuts with power lines behind the stumps


----------



## Whitty21 (Aug 28, 2015)

Pud said:


> Nice looking logs .. Must be slow on hear today suprised you havent been grilled for the farmer back cuts with power lines behind the stumps



The left most tree actually had a pretty Marly lean towards the way I wanted it to go. The one on the right had a CAT 320 excavator pushing while I cut. Ghetto I know, but it worked


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 22, 2015)

Glad you are still alive.... ugly ugly 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 23, 2015)

Where was this?


----------



## capetrees (Dec 23, 2015)

Whitty21 said:


> The left most tree actually had a pretty Marly lean towards the way I wanted it to go. The one on the right had a CAT 320 excavator pushing while I cut. Ghetto I know, but it worked



Worked right? So where's the ghetto? Pulled with a pickup or cut and wedged, whatever. It's down, your safe, you planned it that way so no ghetto.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 26, 2015)

Why make a back cut like that? I don't understand.

Wow just realized this is several months old. Would still like to know tho.


----------



## Whitty21 (Dec 26, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Why make a back cut like that? I don't understand.
> 
> Wow just realized this is several months old. Would still like to know tho.



The left most stump is a ghetto farmers back-cut with an inexcusably shitty hinge. Almost didnt post the picture because of it, but what the hell. The second is a less shitty hinge, and seeing as I had no wedges and a excavator pushing the tree, I just wanted to make sure the stump didn't slide back at the machine. Necessary? probably not. Ghetto? yes. Effective? apparently. Am I a professional? obviously not. Had that not been a private power line I would have been no where near that stuff...


----------



## bitzer (Dec 26, 2015)

But why not attempt to make a good stump? The sloping backcut will not save anything from the tree tipping backwards. If anything it might promote it. If the tree were to sit back hard it could break the hinge or back of the sloped stump off and over the back it would go. With a level stump all the pressure and weight is sitting back on the stump itself. It really has nothing to do with how good you are. Just striving for level cuts and a clean stump as a matter of pride and safety. Did you get away with it sure, but how many more times and why when its not necessary.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 26, 2015)

All I can say is wow.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 26, 2015)

You got some primo logs there. Those are about the tightest rings I ever seen in oak. I'm curious about use of the term "hydro" as it normally refers to water. Are they using hydro-electric power there?


----------



## kelseyboy (Dec 29, 2015)

Those are some pretty trees, we don't have many of those in NE OK.
just sayin, Jeff Jepsons "To Fell A Tree" is a worthwhile read. It saved me from a ton of mistakes while cutting large trees.
Nonetheless thank you for posting.


----------



## CowBro55 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## CowBro55 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 21, 2016)

How about the saw covers


----------

